# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Q&Q Asesorías y Negocios

## JQA Ingenieros

*Q&Q Asesorías*, es un grupo de profesionales que brindan servicios de *CONSULTORÍA Y CAPACITACIÓN* en logística, producción, comercialización y estándares de calidad a empresas y negocios de diversos rubros y/o servicios. Nuestra metodología consiste en realizar evaluaciones y generar diagnósticos, que nos ayuden a brindar alternativas e implementar soluciones que se ajusten a sus requerimientos y necesidades reales de su empresa o negocio.  Nuestra sólida formación y experiencia de trabajo en diversas empresas, nos dan el respaldo necesario para poder desarrollar *5 líneas de acción* especifica:    *Asesoría y consultoría.**Asesoría retail.**Marketing y comercialización.**Asesoría en estándares y normas de calidad.**Manejo de cultivos y comercialización de productos agrícolas.*  *​*  Nuestro Staff de asesores colabora con las siguientes empresas e instituciones:     *Supermercados Peruanos SAC. (Supermercados Plaza Vea y Vivanda)**Instituto Rrural Valle Grande. (Formación y capacitación agroindustrial)**Bodegas y Viñedos Tabernero SAC. (Vinos y Piscos Tabernero)**Bodega y Viñedos La Caravedo SAC. (Pisco La Caravedo)**Machu Picchu Trading SAC. (Productos terminados o insumos en base a cacao y chocolate)**Agrícola Viña Vieja Viña Santa Isabel SAC. (Vinos y Piscos Viña Vieja)**Agrícola San Antonio y La Cordero SAC. (Producción y comercialización de uva)**Agrícola Viñasol SA.  AVSA (Producción, procesamiento y comercialización de productos frescos)**Sociedad Agrícola Virú SA. (Producción, procesamiento y comercialización de espárragos, pimientos y alcachofas)**Destilería Villacuri SAC. (Pisco Buena Cosecha)**Cereales Allmy (Siete Semillas Allmy)*   *QyQ Asesorías* ha desarrollado el cultivo de lechugas hidropónicas en su sistema NFT modificado de 2 niveles. Este sistema ha demostrado su efectividad en el cultivo de lechugas, manteniendo un muy alto nivel de sanidad y calidad en el producto final.    *Maravilla de verano* *Isasa* *Yerga*    Nuestro invernadero, con capacidad actual para para 600 plantas, ha sido implementado bajo parámetros de selección y manejo integrado de cultivo, que nos ha permitido desarrollar un producto de alto nivel, con muy buena presentación de la planta, resistencia, alto contenido de vitaminas y minerales; todo esto junto a un equilibrio en el sabor del producto final.Nuestras lechugas son cultivadas con agua potable, dentro de invernadero, logrando cuidar la sanidad e integridad del cultivo. No contienen contaminación externa, y han desarrollado 100% nutrientes naturales.Para la siembra de plántulas, control y desarrollo productivo, se han usado solamente insumos orgánicos. Lo cual ha hecho que nuestras lechugas estén 100% libres de pesticidas, conservando la pureza del cultivo.Nuestro servicio de asesoría en relación al desarrollo de sistemas hidropónicos consta de lo siguiente:*Asesoría en diseño de sistema hidropónico.*  Explicación de modelo de negocios y forma de producción.Reconocimiento y recomendaciones de mejora para el área a implementar.Diseño, metraje y calculo de materiales para construcción (invernadero + sistema hidropónico).Presentación de presupuesto de insumos, materiales, equipos y herramientas.Selección de cultivo a desarrollar.Presentación de informe final.    *Supervisión de construcción invernadero y sistema hidropónico.*  Solicitud y seguimiento de germinación de cultivo seleccionado para desarrollo.Supervisión de construcción de invernadero.Construcción de sistema hidropónico.Implementación de sistema hidropónico.Pruebas de funcionamiento.Recomendaciones básicas sobre manejo de nutrientes.Recomendaciones básicas sobre producción agrícola.Siembra de plántulas.  Para cualquier pregunta o información adicional, por favor no dude en comunicarse con nosotros para brindarle las alternativas que se ajusten a sus necesidades y requerimiento. Cualquier información adicional o interés en alguno de nuestros servicios, por favor llámenos al *+51 1 949755799* o escribanos a *qyq.asesorias@gmail.com*, o también visite nuestras direcciones: *www.qyqasesorias.wordpress.com* y *www.facebook.com/qyqasesorias*Temas similares: Q&Q Asesorías y Negocios Asesorias en Liofilizacion de Flores. Lic. En comercio y negocios internacionales Gestión en negocios agroindustriales

----------

